# USA Most Heavily Armed Country on Earth



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

USA, the Most Heavily Armed Country Earth, Manufactures 5.4 Million New Firearms In 2009
Monday, February 21st, 2011

http://www.ammoland.com/2011/02/21/usa-the-most-heavily-armed-country-earth/

Have no idea how they came to this conclusion as manufacturing doesn't equate to ownership (what about exports?) to my way of thinking ... :scratch and so many of us have lost guns and ammo in boating accidents over the years ...:sssh: but in any case, this article does do my heart good!


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear PS Comrades,

We here at the office of Socialist Boat Safety, are starting to become suspicious of all the boating accidents you people get in to. We will be introducing legislation to help you be safer on the water. You will be required to register all coins and guns taken boating. 

Sincerely,
Comrad Obeeobeeo
Director of Boat Safety


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that is awesome and I'm working on improving my part to keep us on top 

I remember years ago when my Dad thought the RCMP were going to come and confiscate his guns and he packed a bunch up in those PVC pipes, sealed them all up with some oxygen absorbers and lubed up and then sunk them in his pond tethered to his oxygen windmill. He thought it was great till time passed, nobody knocked on his door to take them and he wanted to shoot some scavengers but found out that the ice in his pond was 3-4 feet deep. He had words coming out of his mouth I to this day have never heard before.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree. I am willing to keep us on top!!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm doing all I can to keep us on top, have bought 3 more since Christmas.:beercheer:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I'm doing all I can to keep us on top, have bought 3 more since Christmas.:beercheer:


I am looking at a PTR-91. I wonder how ammunition sales are going?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ain't got no more room in my bunker!*


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> *Ain't got no more room in my bunker!*


I am so jealous of your arsenal. Want to know how many weapons I have? Not enough. At least my hands count as weapons.  Eventually, I'm getting my own personal AR-15 rifle. *drool*


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I read somewhere where the gun buisness in the US is a 50 billion dollar industry..and the democrats dont want us to have guns..besides the fact that if we had to give our guns up..so they could "Kadafi" us at their leisure..how many ppl would that put out of work


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> *Ain't got no more room in my bunker!*


So many things for a gunsmith (even an amatuer like me) to cringe at in this picture. While the sheer volume is awesome, the way they're packed in like sardines (not to mention the continuous load on the magazine well springs) makes me a bit uneasy. But, all told though, WOOT!!!


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it a good idea to post personal information about your arsenal for ANYONE to read?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> So many things for a gunsmith (even an amatuer like me) to cringe at in this picture. While the sheer volume is awesome, the way they're packed in like sardines (not to mention the continuous load on the magazine well springs) makes me a bit uneasy. But, all told though, WOOT!!!


1. I agree... I never leave all my mags loaded like that!

2. Yeah, I drool over the picture too...

3. Yep, it's not cool to list ANYTHING you have on the net, that's why this is cut from a well-known poster that has been around for a while   

Preparedness - Demotivational Poster | FakePosters.com


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm adding two more to my collection the first week of March or so


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> 3. Yep, it's not cool to list ANYTHING you have on the net, that's why this is cut from a well-known poster that has been around for a while
> 
> Preparedness - Demotivational Poster | FakePosters.com


Lol! Clever.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> 3. Yep, it's not cool to list ANYTHING you have on the net, that's why this is cut from a well-known poster that has been around for a while
> 
> Preparedness - Demotivational Poster | FakePosters.com


*Oh that's just cruel, Basecamp!
I was turning all shades of green here!! LOL*


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Not too sure I would give anyone knowledge as to the amount of weapons I had. You are making yourself a target. The OHS can enter your domain without your knowledge or permission and confinscate any thing they wish. I know you are proud of your collection, I would be too. But, I've said it before and I'll say it again prepping, like your bank account is personal. IMHO


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> *Ain't got no more room in my bunker!*


Basey, GreatCache! Hope you have others salted away elsewhere with ammo, preferably unregistered.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Not too sure I would give anyone knowledge as to the amount of weapons I had. You are making yourself a target. The OHS can enter your domain without your knowledge or permission and confinscate any thing they wish. I know you are proud of your collection, I would be too. But, I've said it before and I'll say it again prepping, like your bank account is personal. IMHO


I won't even post a picture of my BB gun online.  (Now that they know I have it, OHS won't come after it, will they? :scratch  )

Tim


----------



## k9barco (Sep 5, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> *Ain't got no more room in my bunker!*


Holy Crap, can I come over when the SHTF and help you out with security?


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

TimB said:


> I won't even post a picture of my BB gun online.  (Now that they know I have it, OHS won't come after it, will they? :scratch  )
> 
> Tim


Nope, unless it's a Red Ryder. Those things can put out your eye you know.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

It is a Red Ryder. :gaah:

Tim


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I only buy registered weapons with yellow sheet paperwork.
I promise.


----------

